# I can't start my PC after installing Windows 10



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have 2 hd's and dual OS, win7 and now win 10, each on seperate hd's. I then connected my win 7 hd, which i had disconnected it in order to install win 10. Then i went to the Bios to try and remove my usb boot up driver, and i just could,'t find this time, so i checked the csm compatilbility module and set it at Auto. I took a stab at it thinking it would override my usb boot.,then i started the computer and nothing appeared, this was after i had reconnected my win 7 hd. I cannot get into bios, to undo what i did. Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you able to get into Win 10 ?


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Are you able to get into Win 10 ?


Neither one..win 7 or win 10. I tried to run my Asus motherboard disc and the pc doesn't see it. Don't i have to set Bios up in order to boot to either OS, or the disc? I can't get bios to run


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this a brand name desktop or a custom built one? If brand name, please provide model and serial # or services tag #. Lets see if we can dig up a manual that documents how to get into BIOS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you disconnect the Windows 7 drive and then restart the PC, does it allow Windows 10 to load?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Is this a brand name desktop or a custom built one? If brand name, please provide model and serial # or services tag #. Lets see if we can dig up a manual that documents how to get into BIOS.


I am writing these posts on my Acer notebook, that is why i couldn't do the utility u ask for My problem is with my custom build desktop....Am i suppose to be able to run a OS even if the bios is unattainable?


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

I haven'tried that....I will try tomorrow...its late here. TY


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

flavallee said:


> If you disconnect the Windows 7 drive and then restart the PC, does it allow Windows 10 to load?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Sorry, late or not, i disconnected win 7 and win 10 did not come on. I messed around with the Bios CMS controller, i think Win 10 installation went smoothly. Again, with Bios unattainable, was I able to start at least one of my OS?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Since your Win 10 is newly installed, there would be no data to risk losing. try re-installing Win 10 with the CMS at auto.


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Since your Win 10 is newly installed, there would be no data to risk losing. try re-installing Win 10 with the CMS at auto.


Right now i am more interested in getting my win 7 to open . i still like to know if a corrupted Bios could prevent me from me opening any OS


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Abie2 said:


> Right now i am more interested in getting my win 7 to open . i still like to know if a corrupted Bios could prevent me from me opening any OS


To answer your question, yes IF the area of the bios dealing with drive detection was corrupted. With that said, I HIGHLY doubt your bios is corrupted since you can enter the bios. 
When you enter the bios, are these drives visible ie does the bios see the drive or drives?


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm sorry..can u show me where i said i am able to get into my bios? the entire gist of this thread was that i must have screwed up my Bios, cause i cannot get into the bios. ...and another party suggested that i reinstall win 10....sometimes i wonder if people read the thread through...how can i reinstall win 10 with the bios screwed up and would not be able to boot from my bootable usb drive? Sorry, i appreciate the suggestions, but please read thread from the first OP


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You posted;


> I'm sorry..can u show me where i said i am able to get into my bios?





> so i checked the csm compatilbility module and set it at Auto


CSM is part of the bios. If you were able to change that setting, you were in the bios.


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> You posted;
> 
> CSM is part of the bios. If you were able to change that setting, you were in the bios.


Yes, but that was the cause of me not able to get back in as of my OP. It was after i had set the csm to auto.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Then simply clear cmos. How to properly clear cmos;
1 System OFF and pw cord removed from the pw supply
2 Press the ON button 2~3 times. This removes any residual charge from the pw supply
3 Open the side cover and clear cmos with the clear pins. Modern motherboards use just two pins that you short for at least 10 seconds. Old stuff uses three pins and a jumper that you move for at least 10 seconds
4 Replace side cover and pw cord. Attempt to pw ON and enter the bios. If you still cannot enter the bios, try another keyboard. Still does not work, then the motherboard has probably failed or you have some other hardware failure


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Abie2 said:


> Yes, but that was the cause of me not able to get back in as of my OP. It was after i had set the csm to auto.





crjdriver said:


> Then simply clear cmos. How to properly clear cmos;
> 1 System OFF and pw cord removed from the pw supply
> 2 Press the ON button 2~3 times. This removes any residual charge from the pw supply
> 3 Open the side cover and clear cmos with the clear pins. Modern motherboards use just two pins that you short for at least 10 seconds. Old stuff uses three pins and a jumper that you move for at least 10 seconds
> 4 Replace side cover and pw cord. Attempt to pw ON and enter the bios. If you still cannot enter the bios, try another keyboard. Still does not work, then the motherboard has probably failed or you have some other hardware failure


I had another problem for the rest of the dAY..I LOST MY WIfI...SO I COULDNT answer the latest post. I had to replace modem and now just got online with my acer notebook, with wired connection. Before the wifi problem, i changed the battery.. I have no idea abut
2 pins. I did get finally into Bios, and tried to set up default and then i lost wiFi. have to tackle that the next day. TY


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Then simply clear cmos. How to properly clear cmos;
> 1 System OFF and pw cord removed from the pw supply
> 2 Press the ON button 2~3 times. This removes any residual charge from the pw supply
> 3 Open the side cover and clear cmos with the clear pins. Modern motherboards use just two pins that you short for at least 10 seconds. Old stuff uses three pins and a jumper that you move for at least 10 seconds
> 4 Replace side cover and pw cord. Attempt to pw ON and enter the bios. If you still cannot enter the bios, try another keyboard. Still does not work, then the motherboard has probably failed or you have some other hardware failuret


 i am able to get into Bios and setup my DVD boot of Win 7 which repair informed me to do, but after rebooting, it seems not to have any effect in booting anything. i do get repeatedly the repair messages which have no effect, seem to be in a constant loop. Each time it gives me the option to enter, win 10 or 7, I get into that repair loop. BTW, I kNOW NOTHING about checking pins on the MB. i DID exchanged the battery


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Abie2 said:


> I kNOW NOTHING about checking pins on the MB


Read your manual. Detailed instructions for clearing cmos are in your manual. If you do not have a manual, it is available online from the support page.


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Read your manual. Detailed instructions for clearing cmos are in your manual. If you do not have a manual, it is available online from the support page.


iF YOUR REFERRING about my MB manual, I coulld not find anything about pins ...Bios is in one chapter, Perhaps u can enlightent me?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Post the _exact _motherboard you are running.


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Post the _exact _motherboard you are running.


OK, i think i found it, but it was not in the bios chapter,it was in the hardware chapter.....I never thought looking for it there. The MB IS A88x-PRO. i STILL DON'T SEE WHAT BIOS HAS TO DO WITH MY NOT ABLE TO OPEN AT LEAST MY OS WIN 7 WHICH WAS ON A SEPERATE DRIVE AND WIN 10 WAS INSTALLED ON ANOTHER HD.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Stop writing in caps, it is considered very rude. 
From your first post


> I cannot get into bios, to undo what i did


It would seem to me you are asking about the bios and how to access said bios.


----------



## Abie2 (Nov 2, 2018)

crjdriver said:


> Stop writing in caps, it is considered very rude.
> From your first post
> It would seem to me you are asking about the bios and how to access said bios.


i know writing in caps is rude, but its ny funky notebook acting up on its own. Its the only choice i have to be here...so don;t take it personally. at the start of this thread, i thought that
was the only cause of not being able to get windows started, but others here said that i should be able to get into windows even if bios is corrupted. now i read that if i hear just one beep at booting up, then all is A-ok, so says pc-mag. ..and that is all i get....1 beep


----------

